# 58 pound grass carp!!



## BIGHORN26 (Apr 20, 2009)

Went to allatoona saturday and had a awesome nite!! ended up with a bucket of gar and carp, one of them being a 58 lb grass carp!


----------



## Rays123 (Apr 20, 2009)

lets see pics


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool pics!!!


----------



## GAX (Apr 21, 2009)

In the bowfishin' world, if you don't have pics, it never happened...


----------



## markland (Apr 21, 2009)

I was there and did not see any other boats??


----------



## Alexander (Apr 21, 2009)

Where did u put in at? I passed a truck pulling an air boat at about 11:45- 12:00 on saturday night on bells ferry right infront of the chevron on butterworth, maybe it was yall?


----------



## markland (Apr 21, 2009)

I put in at Blockhouse and we left about 12:30 -1 or so.  Was pulling it with a white F-250 with a shell on it!  Did it look like this?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 21, 2009)

The boat i saw was a darker color, I believe it has a camo pattern on it almost like a duck boat. The boat i see regularly is at the chevron on butterworth and bells ferry in canton. I see this boat right before dark at the gas station fueling up. I wanna say they put in at Knox Bridge or somewhere close to that like Sweetwater or Fields Landing.


----------



## markland (Apr 22, 2009)

I think that might be Clete's boat, he just got a new 1754 boat but it is a trolling motor boat and does not have a fan on it, nor an airboat.  I have not seen an actual airboat on the lake in many years!  They were pretty much banned from the lake after the 1st Muzzy Classic I put on there back in '99!


----------



## Alexander (Apr 22, 2009)

Its got a fan on it, when I see fan I think airboat thats why i called it one but yes its a fan and not an airboat


----------



## markland (Apr 22, 2009)

Dang, don't know who that might be, have not seen another fan boat on the lake, but then again I don't fish it that much either!  Stop 'em and holler at 'em next time you see those guys!   You gonna be at the Muzzy Classic this weekend, heck just about everybody else around is!  Mark


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 22, 2009)

I shot a 247# grass carp last night.  Sorry, no pictures. It was a beast.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Apr 22, 2009)

i posted pics in a new thead. Now lets see your pics of the 247 pounder.


----------

